

Google Comparison Ads: Mortgages - condor
https://www.google.com/comparisonads/

======
kakooljay
Google hints that it may introduce the format for some other categories,
saying it will “increase ... the number of advertisers able to participate.”

[http://news.ebrandz.com/google/2009/2939-google-debuts-
compa...](http://news.ebrandz.com/google/2009/2939-google-debuts-comparison-
ads-aimed-at-mortgage-market.html)

